# Dry Fire



## toolshed (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, my dad and grandad always told me NEVER dry fire a gun.  Now my buds and the guy at the local gun store tell me it's just an old wives' tale.  I still refuse to do it though.  Any thoughts......?


----------



## bearpugh (Mar 31, 2009)

there are some that you shouldn't. i don't own those. to me dry firing is a very important part of becoming a good shooter. most modern guns are ok with it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 31, 2009)

Toolshed, it all depends on the firearm. I have a flintlock muzzleloader that I can dry fire all I like (I can carve a bit of wood to replace the flint or just use up the flints). I have a cap n ball revolver that just a couple of dry fires will ruin the nipples. I have a couple of 9mm handguns that I dry fire all the time, in fact I got an adaptor and a cheap laser to put on one specifically for that.


----------



## Laman (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't dry fire rimfire guns as the firing pin will most likely contact the barrel and cause premature wear or breaking.  Centerfire firearms are not a problem.


----------



## Scott 40s&w (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been to instructor schools at Glock and SIG Sauer both of them teach dry firing as an effective training method. As stated before you should not dry fire a rimfire since the firing pin strikes the rim not the center of the chamber. Over time this will cause damage to the breach where the rimfire seats. Older guns (firing Pins )were made of a steel that was more brittle and would break if constantly dry fired. Newer quality guns don't have that issue.


----------



## toolshed (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone,  most of my collection is old lever actions, i.e winchester '94.  But my USP.45 pistol is ok then i guess.  Agian thanks.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 1, 2009)

Or.... you could get some snap caps and have a big time.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 1, 2009)

Laman said:


> Don't dry fire rimfire guns as the firing pin will most likely contact the barrel and cause premature wear or breaking.  Centerfire firearms are not a problem.



That is an old myth..... modern rimfires there is no worries in dry firing.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 1, 2009)

There are some SxS and O/U shotguns that should not be dryfired.  

This is mostly an issue with older guns, but you should check with the manufacturer of modern guns.


----------



## Laman (Apr 1, 2009)

You can dry fire your rimfire's, I'll refrain.


----------



## wwboater (Apr 4, 2009)

Gee I wonder why Sig says to not dry fire my trailside? I guess Sig thinks old wives tales have some merit?


----------



## miles58 (Apr 5, 2009)

NEVER dry fire a Model 12 Winchester.  You can break the firing ping first time.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 5, 2009)

Who here shoots a 10/22? 

Do you count to 10 every time?


----------



## Larcus (Apr 5, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> Who here shoots a 10/22?
> 
> Do you count to 10 every time?



No but I load a CB Long as the last round.
Works for me.

Larcus


----------



## HydroAuto (Apr 6, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> Who here shoots a 10/22?
> 
> Do you count to 10 every time?



Not familiar with that practice... what does Ruger say about it in their manual?


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 16, 2009)

That is kind of a crappy thing on one of the "best" .22's ever.  Even my cheap ol Marlin tube fed will lock open on the last shot.  The 10/22 would just click after the last shot.  Guess I never thought that I may be tearing something up......And by the way, you HAVE to dry fire most semi auto pistols now just to field strip them.


----------



## rdhood (Apr 16, 2009)

no problem whatsoever dry firing a 1911.


----------



## olchevy (Apr 17, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> Who here shoots a 10/22?
> 
> Do you count to 10 every time?




Personally I do count rounds, I try and train that way, so I will always know what rounds are left in the mag. After you practice at it a while it will be come second nature, I dont even think about it any more, but i know how many rounds i got left till mag change,as long as I know how many it started with of course.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 17, 2009)

olchevy said:


> Personally I do count rounds, I try and train that way, so I will always know what rounds are left in the mag. After you practice at it a while it will be come second nature, I dont even think about it any more, but i know how many rounds i got left till mag change,as long as I know how many it started with of course.



If you have enough time to think and to count how many rounds are in a mag .... you arent thinking about the right stuff.  

Tac reloads ... if you run a weapon to slide lock ... you messed up .... reload when you feel that all immediate threats are neutralized and you feel safe in your environment.


----------



## vanguard1 (Apr 22, 2009)

i never dry fire any gun , i allways pour water on them first,


----------



## jglenn (Apr 23, 2009)

1911 yes as long as you have a quality firing pin

most 22s    no.. ........ the firing pin in most will peen the side of the chamber....

Mdl 12 win ...nope as noted. 


if you really want to do it safely in any gun get some snap caps.


----------



## Speakeasy (Apr 23, 2009)

And KelTec's? I've heard (and the manual says) not to dry-fire. I dry-fire my Glocks (per a range instructor) to learn the trigger action, but I'm afraid of the lil' ol KelTecs (both new, a .380 and a 9mm).  Have to pick up some snap caps for those, don't I? -s


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 23, 2009)

I broke TWO firing pins in a AMT .40 DAO backup, dry firing...AMT sent me a bag of pins, free.  I started using snap caps after that.


----------



## Son (Apr 23, 2009)

*Dry fire*

I've seen a couple firing pins that broke from dry firing. One was in three pieces on a remington shotgun.


----------



## mike new (Aug 12, 2009)

What Scott40S&W said because he is exactly right.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 12, 2009)

a spent shell is better than an empty chamber when dry firing .... an snap caps are even better !   my 1911 spr an kimber 1911 I dry fire alot too keep familiar with the trigger cause I carry them


----------

